# Should I be worried?



## Hostage_85 (30/9/16)

So i did a Brew last night.
All went well, everything sanitized. Finished up and pitched my yeast.
Then Stupid me dropped the empty pack of US-05 right on top of the wort.
Immediately I grabbed it, and tried not to touch the wort myself. However, it was pretty much impossible.

Question is, should I be worried about infection from that quick touch of the wort?


----------



## BKBrews (30/9/16)

What's the point in worrying mate? Can't change it now. Just see how it goes!


----------



## good4whatAlesU (30/9/16)

She'll be right mate. Don't stress.


----------



## Coodgee (30/9/16)

RDWHAHB


----------



## BKBrews (30/9/16)

I've seen that in a few places.... I'm guessing:

Relax Don't Worry Have a Home Brew?


----------



## Hostage_85 (30/9/16)

Haha... Cheers, Well I managed to sleep last night so it can't be too bad.
Was just playing on my mind.

Friday today. Home brew time when I get home from work, no worries


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (30/9/16)

Hostage_85 said:


> All went well, everything sanitized. <snip>
> 
> dropped the empty pack of US-05 right on top of the wort.


If your sanitisation regime includes spraying the outside of the pack with alcohol or similar before you open it, you should be fine.

If your regime doesn't include this, it should.


----------



## damoninja (30/9/16)

Coodgee said:


> RDWHAHB


I concur. 

Realistically chances of anything causing problems are extremely low, even if something found its way it in it's not going to get a decent foothold by the time that yeasties are done finishing the beer in which case they'll have alcohol and a lowered pH to contend with. 

I've experimented with getting a few litres of leftover worts and leaving samples in open containers, closed containers, sanitised and unsanitised, dropping shit like leaves, flowers, grains etc. If anything happens at all, most of the time it takes the best part of a week before you start to see anything - in a week, your yeast will have done their thing


----------



## Mikeyr (30/9/16)

Seriously i would be worried ....... guaranteed you've picked up a wild yeast that will produce the best beer you ever brew and for the next 5 years you'll be trying to reproduce it!! :lol:

Every day wondering what that packet of yeast rubbed up against in the fridge, was it the cheese, the salami ........

On the scale of brewery screw ups ...... hardly makes the top 100!


----------



## mstrelan (30/9/16)

Next time use a sanitised spoon to scoop it out.


----------



## mtb (30/9/16)

Or dip your whole arm in, don't do shit in halves


----------



## Wolfman1 (30/9/16)

I'd be less worried about that than I am about the moth corpse I found in my last Biab effort as I was draining it into the cube. So far the sample I took tastes awesome and it's hit the FG I was after. 
It's for a Halloween party so shall be killer moth in the woods pale ale


----------



## Feldon (30/9/16)

A variant of the 'Five Second Rule' might apply.


----------



## Hostage_85 (30/9/16)

Cheers Guys, 

Yeh driving to work this morning I thought "I should have just used a sanitized spoon" but too late now.

Just have to wait and see haha.


----------



## damoninja (30/9/16)

Mikeyr said:


> Seriously i would be worried ....... guaranteed you've picked up a wild yeast that will produce the best beer you ever brew and for the next 5 years you'll be trying to reproduce it!! :lol:


Dregs


----------



## Kingy (30/9/16)

I cleaned 2 kegs last night but only sanitized 1. Then when I kegged a beer I filled the unsanitized one by mistake. If it starts to go downhill I'll be hungover for a few days while I try to finish the keg off. 
I remember some guy on here many years ago was putting yeast in his fermenter and his dog walked in out of the rain and shook itself with stuff going into the fermenter and his beer turned out alright. I've done some silly things over the years and never had an infected batch. I reckon you'll be right mate. (I really do feel for those that get the dreaded bug in there brewery tho ruining there beers.)


----------

